# [era HARDWARE nomás] Montar un pendrive USB (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gentes, a ver si alguien me da una mano con esta:

Tengo un reproductor de mp3 de esos con conexión USB que no puedo hacer funcionar en ninguna de mis PC que corren gentoo, en todas el mismo resultado (por funcionar, me refiero a conectarlo y montarlo, no pido ninguna cosa rara, que udev haga nada al respecto me tiene sin cuidado)

Lo curioso del caso es que si lo conecto en Windows, el aparatito es detectado correctamente, me muestra su única particion que ya probé de formatear en fat16 y fat32 con el mismo resultado y puedo mover información desde y hacia el mismo.

Al contrario, si lo conecto en linux, lo detecta correctamente por lo que leo en el dmesg pero de ahi en mas, nada.

El sistema le asigna /dev/sda, de ahi en mas, debería tener disponible al menos una particion en /dev/sda1 pero no, nada... Para complicarla mas, fdisk me dice que el aparato tiene 4 particiones en lugar de una pero que están todas fuera de lugar, cfdisk algo parecido y no hay poder de dios que me deje montarlo!!!

Si conecto un pendrive sin reproductor de mp3, o mi disco rígido USB, ningun problema de ningún tipo.

Mas información. Al conectarlo:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> SCSI device sda: 503521 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)
> 
> usb-storage: queuecommand called
> 
> usb-storage: *** thread awakened.
> ...

 

Si trato de listar las particiones del mismo en fdisk veo:

```
fdisk /dev/sda

Orden (m para obtener ayuda): p

Disco /dev/sda: 257 MB, 257802752 bytes

8 cabezas, 62 sectores/pista, 1015 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 496 * 512 = 253952 bytes

Esto no parece una tabla de particiones

Probablemente ha seleccionado el dispositivo que no era.

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1   ?     3865176     4962698   272185273   6f  Desconocido

La partición 1 tiene distintos principios físicos/lógicos (¿no Linux?):

 físicos=(361, 101, 36) lógicos=(3865175, 6, 10)

La partición 1 tiene distintos finales físicos/lógicos:

 físicos=(255, 115, 46) lógicos=(4962697, 0, 15)

La partición 1 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

/dev/sda2   ?     2707332     4278530   389657273   69  Desconocido

La partición 2 tiene distintos principios físicos/lógicos (¿no Linux?):

 físicos=(100, 101, 32) lógicos=(2707331, 0, 48)

La partición 2 tiene distintos finales físicos/lógicos:

 físicos=(367, 115, 35) lógicos=(4278529, 6, 13)

La partición 2 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

/dev/sda3   ?      340019      340019           0   20  Desconocido

La partición 3 tiene distintos principios físicos/lógicos (¿no Linux?):

 físicos=(353, 117, 46) lógicos=(340018, 2, 17)

La partición 3 tiene distintos finales físicos/lógicos:

 físicos=(355, 116, 37) lógicos=(340018, 2, 16)

La partición 3 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

/dev/sda4         5817906     5818017       27619    0  Vacía

La partición 4 tiene distintos principios físicos/lógicos (¿no Linux?):

 físicos=(0, 0, 0) lógicos=(5817905, 4, 25)

La partición 4 tiene distintos finales físicos/lógicos:

 físicos=(0, 0, 0) lógicos=(5818016, 7, 20)

La partición 4 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

Las entradas de la tabla de particiones no están en el orden del disco

```

Y en cfdisk esto:

```

ERROR MUY GRAVE: Partición primaria incorrecta 0: La partición empieza después del fin del disco

                      Pulse una tecla para salir de cfdisk

```

Y justo ahi es donde no entiendo mas nada y ya se me agotaron las pruebas por hacer. (acabo de probar activar todo lo que diga USB en el kernel, por ejemplo)

De golpe, después de tanto tiempo, tengo la necesidad de recurrir a windows para hacer algo tan trivial como mover archivos a un dispositivo USB!!

Suena a problema del reproductor de mp3, no? Pero por que en windows anda? Y por que me ve 4 particiones donde solo hay una?

Cualquier idea, bienvenida y gracias de antemano

----------

## ensarman

yo tb tengi un MP3 pero solo me muestra 2 particiones una escribible y la otra que no la logro montar para nada. deduci que en esa pericion esta el software que hace funcionar el apato. 

en tu caso no se que puede ser. talvez si en windows puedes ejecutar un programa mas especializado como el partitionmagick como motivo de prueba nomas.

----------

## Cereza

¿Y si lo particionas y formateas desde Linux?

----------

## Stolz

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> ¿Y si lo particionas y formateas desde Linux?

 

Creo que esa va a ser la solución. Tienes un buen desastre ahí. Tal vez a Windows le de igual y por eso no proeste.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Y si lo particionas y formateas desde Linux?

 

Eso fué lo primero que intenté pero es imposible... El problema va mas a bajo nivel.

No puedo particionar, por que ninguna de las aplicaciones (desde linux) me lo permite.

No puedo formatear por que no existen /dev/sda1, 2, 3 o 4

 *Quote:*   

> en tu caso no se que puede ser. talvez si en windows puedes ejecutar un programa mas especializado como el partitionmagick 

 

No hace falta, el mismo administrador de discos de cualquier windows NT basta y sobra en este caso. Usándolo en windows XP, por ejemplo, veo una sola partición dentro del aparatito.

Desde DOS hice la prueba tambien y solo se ve una partición, como corresponde.

Voy a probar actualizandole el firmware a ver si de esa forma se soluciona... 

Gracias a todos!

----------

## gringo

que error de dá al escribir la nueva tabla con fdisk ?

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

y no aparece nada nuevo en /dev al introducirlo?

En el kernel tienes activado scsi emulator? (creo que sí por lo del dmesg)

Hay un apartado donde especificas todos los tipos de USB que quieres que detecte el kernel al ser enchufados (en almacenamiento hay un stick generico y varios concretos, si no lo has activado ya leete los modelos y selecciona el tuyo).

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿Y si lo particionas y formateas desde Linux? 
> 
> Eso fué lo primero que intenté pero es imposible... El problema va mas a bajo nivel.
> 
> No puedo particionar, por que ninguna de las aplicaciones (desde linux) me lo permite.
> ...

 

Ni falta que hace. Simplemente carga fdisk /dev/sda, define una partición, o las que te

de la gana, y tras eso formatealas una a una como vfat. Tras crear las particiones tendrás

todos los /dev/sda* necesarios.

Yo también probaría a actualizar el firmware, pero esto que comentas es muy raro. A fin

de cuentas, un sistema de archivos es un sistema de archivos, esté en un disco electrónico

usb, un disco magnético, o una freidora. Desde luego, si de verdad está fallando algo y no

es el sistema de archivos, lo único que se me ocurre es que el driver usr uhci/ohci/ehci, o 

quizás usb-storage, no se entiendan bien con tu chipset o alguna historia extraña.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias a todos por las sugerencias, ya conseguí solucionarlo.

Ni siquiera hizo falta descargar un firmware actualizado, usé el minicd que venía con el juguetito, que se ve que no es el mismo que venía de fábrica por que me cambió las animaciones y menú y ahora por arte de magia, tengo una sola partición, no importa el sistema operativo que use...

Hice tantos cambios en el kernel, me tomé tanto trabajo en escribir en el foro y el problema no era de mis Gentoos!   :Embarassed: 

Por suerte hice mil modificaciones en el kernel de una sola de las PC que usé de banco de prueba. En las demás, como viene de "stock" el kernel con las opciones por defecto, salió andando sin mayores dificultades.

 *Quote:*   

> que error de dá al escribir la nueva tabla con fdisk ?

 

De memoria no recuerdo con exactitud pero hacía referencia a que el sistema de archivos era de solo lectura.

 *Quote:*   

> y no aparece nada nuevo en /dev al introducirlo?

 

Si, aparecía /dev/sda unicamente.

 *Quote:*   

> En el kernel tienes activado scsi emulator? (creo que sí por lo del dmesg) 
> 
> Hay un apartado donde especificas todos los tipos de USB que quieres que detecte el kernel al ser enchufados (en almacenamiento hay un stick generico y varios concretos, si no lo has activado ya leete los modelos y selecciona el tuyo).

 

PUFFF en lo que respecta a USB, había puesto todo en "y" en cuanto al scsi emulator, tendría que ver, supongo que está activado. (Aparte, cualquier otro dispositivo de almacenamiento USB que conectara funcionaba correctamente)

 *Quote:*   

> si de verdad está fallando algo y no 
> 
> es el sistema de archivos, lo único que se me ocurre es que el driver usr uhci/ohci/ehci, o 
> 
> quizás usb-storage, no se entiendan bien con tu chipset o alguna historia extraña.

 

Algo de lo mas extraño, es verdad...

Gracias, saludos! (Un problema menos y contando...)

----------

